

The Travelling Salesman - 10000km through 5 countries - manveru
http://travellingsalesman.mobi/

======
Setok
And not just any countries, but all the Nordic ones. In the winter. In search
of entrepreneurs and startups, and writing every day. And yeah, the name is of
course related to the TSP ;-)

